# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركة UWC  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Dr_3abkarino

شباب انا على وشك ان افتح حساب فى هذه الشركة 
فأرجوا من كل عضو عنده معلومة او رأى او تجربة معها يشاركنا بها

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

*السلام عليكم
فى منتدى برامج نت قسم الفوركس تحت 
منتدى المال والاعمال ستجد موضوعات وعملاء بالشركة
قد تفيدك مشاركاتهم .. 
بالتوفيق ،،*

----------


## Dr_3abkarino

> *السلام عليكم
> فى منتدى برامج نت قسم الفوركس تحت 
> منتدى المال والاعمال ستجد موضوعات وعملاء بالشركة
> قد تفيدك مشاركاتهم .. 
> بالتوفيق ،،*

 اشكرك اخى على الرد 
ارجو من ليه معلومة عن الشركة لا يبخل بها علينا

----------


## emadtur

لن ابخل عليك بالمعلومات طريقة التسجيل
_ ارسال اثبات شخصية هوية او جواز سفر
_ عنوان سكن ...........
_ صورة عن بطاقة الفيزا كارت اذا اردت تعمل اكتف للبطاقة ميزات الشركة :AA: 
الايداع من 10 دولار ببلش ويقبل بطاقة الفيزا :AA: 
يقبل البنوك الالكترونية  :AA: 
الحوالة العادية
لها فرع في مصر مع اني ماني مصري :015:   مساوء الشركة 
لايمكن سحب الارباح  :015:

----------


## adnanforex

ما هو مقر الشركة ؟

----------


## Melsayed

> لن ابخل عليك بالمعلومات طريقة التسجيل
> _ ارسال اثبات شخصية هوية او جواز سفر
> _ عنوان سكن ...........
> _ صورة عن بطاقة الفيزا كارت اذا اردت تعمل اكتف للبطاقة ميزات الشركة
> الايداع من 10 دولار ببلش ويقبل بطاقة الفيزا
> يقبل البنوك الالكترونية 
> الحوالة العادية
> لها فرع في مصر مع اني ماني مصري  مساوء الشركة  لايمكن سحب الارباح

 لما تكون الشركة مش بتسحب منها ارباح
يبقى نشترك فيها ليه من الاصل
ارجو التوضيح

----------


## hunlion

أخي أن أتعامل مع الشركة و هي شركة رائعة لحد الآن خاصة في السحب  
أنا أسحب عن طريق البنوك الإلكترونية و السحب لايتعدى 4 ساعات في أسواء الأحوال

----------


## msasb

> أخي أن أتعامل مع الشركة و هي شركة رائعة لحد الآن خاصة في السحب  
> أنا أسحب عن طريق البنوك الإلكترونية و السحب لايتعدى 4 ساعات في أسواء الأحوال

 
ممكن صورة اثبات تبين انك عملت سحب ووصلتك المبلغ بالحساب ولا بأس انك تشطب اسم العميل ونحو ذلك

----------


## hunlion

> ممكن صورة اثبات تبين انك عملت سحب ووصلتك المبلغ بالحساب ولا بأس انك تشطب اسم العميل ونحو ذلك

 بالتأكيد أخي الإثبات في المرفقات

----------


## engahmed2020

فعلا شركة محترمة 
وبيعملوا عروض حلو كل فترة وفى عرض جيد هيتفعل خلال ايام
وبخصوص السحب منها سريع على البنوك الالكترونية فى اقل من 4 ساعات وبدون عمولات تقريبا
واللى عايز منى اى استفسار انا تحت امره

----------


## mostafa400

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا اخذت البونص 100 دولار من شركة UWC  وبعد ما خلصت 2.68 لوت وكان الرصيد يوم الجمعة الماضى 1/4/2011 112.91 دولار وجدت اليوم الحساب زيرو طبعا لما اخذت البونص واحد اتصل بى من مصر اسمه محمد جمال وهمه الوحيد انى ادعم الحساب بايداع وادانى رقم حساب الشركة فى Cib  مش عارف ادعم الحساب ازاى وانا لسة حتى ما بدأتش فقلتله ان شاء الله هبقه ادعمه ولما كلمت الشات ده كان الحوار Our company representative will be with you in a moment. Meanwhile you can submit your question.  Mostafa | 23:01 hello  23:02 Alexandr Shvedov has joined the chat.  Alexandr Shvedov | 23:02 hello may i help you?  Mostafa | 23:02 what's happend in account 28894 i find it 0 equity  Alexandr Shvedov | 23:04 did you read our new trading credit policy? http://www.uwcfx.com/downloads/tradi...dit_policy.pdf  Mostafa | 23:06 i will read it but now what will happen in the account ?  Alexandr Shvedov | 23:07 i suppose you did not perform something from it and we decline your bonus  Mostafa | 23:09 i was read about your company so i don't surprise thanks  Alexandr Shvedov | 23:10 you are welcome وده رابط لموضوع كتبته https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120257.html*

----------

